# TUSTIN HUGH VETERANS DAY TOY DRIVE BASH ∙



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

*TUSTIN HIGH VETERANS DAY BASH 
CUSTOM AND CLASSIC CAR AND BIKE SHOW TOY DRIVE 
SUNDAY NOVEMBER 11, 2007*

MOVE IN~6:00AM SHOWTIME~10:00 AM-???

*GUARANTEED* TO BE A GOOD SHOW WITH MANY CATEGORIES INCLUDING "BEST OF" TROPHIES MADE BY VICTOR "THE TROPHY GUY" 

* HYDRAULIC AND AIR BAG COMPETITION!!! *

*-INDOOR BIKE SHOW!!! *WITH SEPERATE DJ 

-HOSTED BY: SICK*SIDE CC ~GOODTIMES CC~UNIQUES CC 

-LOWRIDER BIKES HOSTED BY: SHOTCALLERS BC

VEHICLE PRE REG:$20.+TOY
DAY OF SHOW:$20.+TOY
$25. NO TOY

BIKE PRE REG:$10.+TOY
$15. NO TOY
DAY OF SHOW:$15.+TOY

SPONSORED BY THE NATIONAL LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION  
MORE DETAILS COMING SOON...


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

ALSO PERFORMING LIVE ON STAGE SUAVE AND BRENTON WOOD


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

BIG THANKS TO SHOTCALLERS FOR ALL THERE SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

damn FLOJO youre everywhere!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 1 2007, 05:22 PM~8910061
> *ALSO PERFORMING LIVE ON STAGE SUAVE AND BRENTON WOOD
> *



that alone sounds great but there will be lots more than just them


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 8 2007, 11:04 AM~8952581
> *damn FLOJO youre everywhere!
> *


 :biggrin: gotta show my love


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 7 2007, 04:48 PM~8948507
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE LETS MAKE CHRISTMAS POSSIBLE FOR SOME KIDS WHO WOULDNT HAVE IT WITH OUT US THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website

Old Memories Web Site


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by comfort_@Oct 15 2007, 09:10 AM~9004154
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE LETS MAKE CHRISTMAS POSSIBLE FOR SOME KIDS WHO WOULDNT HAVE IT WITH OUT US THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

HOW MANY CLASSES ARE YOU HAVING AND HOW MANY TROPHIES??!!

DISTINGUISHED C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

WILL POST COLOR FLYER ON FRI OR GO ON TO THE OTHER POST AND THERES A COLOR FLYER OR CHECK BIKES AND MODELS YOULL FIND IT THERE.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Old Memories, Distinguished, Good Times, Sick Side, Uniques etc!!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 1 2007, 05:13 PM~8910004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Oct 18 2007, 10:37 AM~9030025
> *Old Memories, Distinguished, Good Times, Sick Side, Uniques etc!!
> 
> 
> ...



u know of any other c.c.s being there?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

not too long from now will it begin


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

HOP AND AIRBAG DETAILS COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave: DID YA MISS ME??


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't forget, Victor "The Trophy Guy"  will be in the mix as well. I'll be bringing my boys Mike-G & Milio to perform their hit song 4 The Radio plus more of their CD. No, they are not my actual kids, I'm their manager. I'll have some CDs and Tshirts to give away. 

Everyone invovled is throwing it down in the OC. Come on out and make it a success.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Oct 23 2007, 03:08 PM~9067550
> *Don't forget, Victor "The Trophy Guy"   will be in the mix as well.  I I'll have some CDs and Tshirts to give away.
> 
> 
> *



everyone likes FREE stuff


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

Groupe San Diego bike club will be at the show to back the event! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SUPPORT THE STREET'S HOMMIES


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 24 2007, 12:48 AM~9071143
> *SUPPORT THE STREET'S HOMMIES
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

wassup guys hope ur ready for the show ................................................................cuz i am!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 24 2007, 01:00 PM~9074064
> *wassup guys hope ur ready for the show  ................................................................cuz i am!
> *



seriously im already counting down...a littlw bit more than 2 weeks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 24 2007, 12:00 PM~9074064
> *wassup guys hope ur ready for the show  ................................................................cuz i am!
> *


WE READY


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOJO_@Oct 26 2007, 07:54 AM~9088153
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

WHATS UP :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 1 2007, 05:13 PM~8910004
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAS THE 411 RIGHT THERE


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK ALL MAGAZINES WELCOME BIG '' M'' WILL BE LOOKING FOR U TWINN ,WALLY DOG WERE U AT?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9017004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Oct 1 2007, 04:22 PM~8910061
> *ALSO PERFORMING LIVE ON STAGE SUAVE AND BRENTON WOOD
> *


how it come it doesnt say that on the flyer??

that would be a pretty badass show to have em on there, why wouldnt they mention that on the flyer tho?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 THE TOP 4 OUR O.C. FAMILY MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMMIES


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave: ttt


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2007, 12:27 AM~9119992
> *how it come it doesnt say that on the flyer??
> 
> that would be a pretty badass show to have em on there, why wouldnt they mention that on the flyer tho?
> *


 it does!!!!!!! on both sides!!!!! :uh:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

I THINK U HAVE A OLD FLYER WE PUT ONE OUT A QUICKIE JUST TO GET THE WORD OUT SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9017004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Oct 31 2007, 09:57 AM~9122428
> *I THINK U HAVE A OLD FLYER WE PUT ONE OUT A QUICKIE JUST TO GET THE WORD OUT SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION.
> *




YEA IM SURE THAS Y HES THINKIN THAT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Oct 31 2007, 08:57 AM~9122428
> *I THINK U HAVE A OLD FLYER WE PUT ONE OUT A QUICKIE JUST TO GET THE WORD OUT SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION.
> *


yea i had the old one...now i see....thanks :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2007, 12:35 PM~9124327
> *yea i had the old one...now i see....thanks  :biggrin:
> *


NO WORRIES :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT for those who still arent informed


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOJO_@Oct 2 2007, 07:32 AM~8914407
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SICK SIDE CC. SA 
DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SICK SIDE HOPPERS PUTTING IT DOWN ALL DAY EVERY DAY ....... MIKE D s CAPRICHO " EL SANTANERO " AND SERGIOs EL CAMINO " THE BOOGIE MAN " :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:nicoderm: ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT THE KIDS AT TUSTIN HIGH CAN'T WAIT TILL THE SHOW TO SEE ALL THE NICE CARS AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT COME OUT TO HELP THEM RAISE MONEY FOR THIER SCHOOL


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SPECIAL THANKS TO THE BOGGIE MAN COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VEGAS TO SUPPORT THE KIDS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 1 2007, 09:15 AM~9130566
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO THE BOGGIE MAN COMING ALL THE WAY FROM VEGAS TO SUPPORT THE KIDS
> *


HEY SEE IF HE CAN STOP OFF AT DUNKIN DONUTS ON HIS WAY HERE :biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

DO YOU MEAN FROM VEGAS?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 1 2007, 10:20 AM~9130969
> *DO YOU MEAN FROM VEGAS?
> *


YEP CAUSE THEY AINT GOT NONE IN CALI


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

BOGGIE MAN ARE YOU TAKING ORDERS?


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 1 2007, 12:39 PM~9131514
> *BOGGIE MAN ARE YOU TAKING ORDERS?
> *


yes sir , im bringing the el co for any one that wants to get served :biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 1 2007, 02:50 PM~9132742
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE ... YOU SICK SIDING


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 1 2007, 02:50 PM~9132742
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie .....YOU SICK SIDING :cheesy:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 1 2007, 02:52 PM~9132754
> *WHAT UP HOMIE ...  YOU SICK SIDING
> *


THERE'S NO OTHER WAY


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOJO_@Nov 2 2007, 07:50 AM~9138010
> *THERE'S NO OTHER WAY
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9017004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

To the Top cuz its only about a week away


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## romanmolina (Nov 3, 2007)

nine days and counting


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wow: hope everyone is ready


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by romanmolina_@Nov 2 2007, 11:44 PM~9144490
> *nine days and counting
> *



:no: 8days


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mxsc11 (Sep 25, 2007)

whats good everyone?! im here reppin' Sick Side C.C. hope everyone enjoys themselves. see you guys there


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

my goodness only one more week left :cheesy:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin: comfort call me on my cell homie :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by comfort_@Oct 31 2007, 09:57 AM~9122428
> *I THINK U HAVE A OLD FLYER WE PUT ONE OUT A QUICKIE JUST TO GET THE WORD OUT SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION.
> *


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SPECIAL THANKS TO CONNECTED CAR CLUB SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 5 2007, 08:32 AM~9157353
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO CONNECTED CAR CLUB SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS FOR THIER SUPPORT FOR THE SHOW WE WILL SEE EVERY ONE THIS SUNDAY NOV 11


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: : :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

we will be there early in the am


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9017004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS FOR THERE SUPPORT THIS HAS THE MAKINGS FOR A GREAT SHOW THANKS TO ALL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 5 2007, 04:24 PM~9161395
> *we will be there early in the am
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FAMILY


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
WILL BE THERE..TO SHOW SUPORT...   :cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Nov 6 2007, 09:43 AM~9166942
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
> WILL BE THERE..TO SHOW SUPORT...     :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAR HOP SPONSERED BY KOOL AID


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: ChicanOClothing will be there  wwwchicanoclothing.com


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Nov 6 2007, 05:11 PM~9170245
> *:biggrin: ChicanOClothing will be there  wwwchicanoclothing.com
> *


 :worship: :worship: THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THE KIDS


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 6 2007, 09:24 AM~9166440
> *THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS FOR THERE SUPPORT THIS HAS THE MAKINGS FOR A GREAT SHOW THANKS TO ALL. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Nov 6 2007, 06:11 PM~9170245
> *:biggrin: ChicanOClothing will be there  wwwchicanoclothing.com
> *


u guys fat friendly hahahaha


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 AM~9176055
> *u guys fat friendly hahahaha
> *


YEP I GOT A COUPLE OF 5XL SHIRTS FROM THEM :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: HOW YOU BEEN WE HAVEN'T SEEN IN AWHILE


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

4 more days...where exactly are the cars going to set up?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 7 2007, 12:46 PM~9176110
> *YEP I GOT A COUPLE OF 5XL SHIRTS FROM THEM  :biggrin:
> *


just what i wanted to hear :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 7 2007, 04:52 PM~9177789
> *4 more days...where exactly are the cars going to set up?
> *


in the school :biggrin:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

THAT WOULD BE GOOD


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 6 2007, 01:28 PM~9168600
> *CAR HOP SPONSERED BY KOOL AID
> *


bring your hoppers and street cars for thee hop koolaid style


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 7 2007, 05:40 PM~9178158
> *in the school :biggrin:
> *



yea i know that but what part of the school (parking lot...field)


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

THE LAST SHOW THE CAR'S WERE IN THE FIELD IN THE PARKING LOT EVERYWHERE................

BETTER BE EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOJO_@Nov 8 2007, 08:44 AM~9182325
> *THE LAST SHOW THE CAR'S WERE IN THE FIELD IN THE PARKING LOT EVERYWHERE................
> 
> BETTER BE EARLY :biggrin:
> *


ditto...

the entire parking lot will be full and the lot next to the field as well. the hop will take place on the track that circles the field. 

come on down for breakfast! we'll be there at 0-dark 30 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 7 2007, 05:25 PM~9178440
> *bring your hoppers and street cars for thee hop koolaid style
> *


BIG THANKS AGAIN TO KOOLAID HYDRAULICS FOR SPONSORING THE HOP


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

BIG THANKS TO '' NOCTURNAL'' OC AND LA BRINGING 30 CARS THANKS IVAN SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

nokturnal has some badass rides


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

stop that!!!!!! :angry:   :cheesy: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 01:39 PM~9184694
> *stop that!!!!!! :angry:      :cheesy:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


ARE YOU TALKING TO US OR YOUR MONKEY


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

IS IT THE RALLEY MONKEY?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Nov 8 2007, 09:52 AM~9182676
> *ditto...
> 
> the entire parking lot will be full and the lot next to the field as well. the hop will take place on the track that circles the field.
> ...



ill probably get there aroung 12 pm.....where is GOODTIMES going to be at so i can stop by


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 8 2007, 04:42 PM~9185468
> *ill probably get there aroung 12 pm.....where is GOODTIMES going to be at so i can stop by
> *


WE'RE ONE OF THE CLUBS THROWING THE SHOW~SO WE'LL BE ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 8 2007, 05:21 PM~9185686
> *WE'RE ONE OF THE CLUBS THROWING THE SHOW~SO WE'LL BE ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *




oh ok but im sure ill recognize your burban


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin: see you sunday morning peace out>


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 8 2007, 04:00 PM~9185217
> *ARE YOU TALKING TO US OR YOUR MONKEY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 11:30 AM~9183242
> *nokturnal has some badass rides
> *


YEP THAT'S WHAT I HEAR........MET WITH THEM LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9017004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Nov 8 2007, 08:01 PM~9187360
> *:biggrin: see you sunday morning  peace out>
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT SEE YOU SUNDAY AT TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 8 2007, 03:22 PM~9185360
> *IS IT THE RALLEY MONKEY?
> *


I'M NOT SHURE HE KEEPS SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT SPANKIN HIS MONKEY


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 9 2007, 11:32 AM~9191142
> *I'M NOT SHURE HE KEEPS SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT SPANKIN HIS MONKEY
> *


 :0


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 9 2007, 12:32 PM~9191142
> *I'M NOT SHURE HE KEEPS SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT SPANKIN HIS MONKEY
> *


 yea he keeps sayin some guy named CLASSIC53 wants to find out where to get some dick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

CANT WE BE MORE RESPECTFUL TO THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN ON THIS SITE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 9 2007, 02:44 PM~9192229
> *yea he keeps sayin some guy named CLASSIC53
> *


 :uh: keeo is pg13 please :biggrin:


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 9 2007, 11:32 AM~9191142
> *I'M NOT SHURE HE KEEPS SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT SPANKIN HIS MONKEY
> *


eli did you get that from jason????


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT cuz theres only 2 more days


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 the top 4 the o.c.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope it don't rain !!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

10 PERCENT CHANCE AT THE END OF THE DAY WERE GOOD TO GO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Nov 10 2007, 11:24 AM~9197695
> *SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!
> *



thas tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

See you all at the show :biggrin: :biggrin: & don't forget to stop by the stage & say whats up to ANGEL BABY from 99.1 kggi :wave: MR.BUCK from NLRA & MR.BUCK ENTERTAINMENT host of all car shows :wave: & MAD MIKE from MTVs hit show PIMP MY RIDE :wave: THEY WILL ALL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE KID OF TUSTIN HIGH


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

BAGS AND HOPPERS BE READY TROPHIES AND CASH!!!!!! U KNOW HOW KOOLAID DOES IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Nov 9 2007, 01:44 PM~9192229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I PROMISE .


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WANNA THANKS ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SAID THEY WILL BE COMING OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND THE KIDS OF TUSTIN SEE YOU ALL TOMARROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 06:24 PM~9017004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HRS AWAY AND IT'S SHOW TIME.. DONT FOR GET PEPS BRING THOSE HOPPERS OUT OR BRING THE FAMILY OUT AND SUPPORT THIS GREAT EVENT....


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt for the goodtimes c.c


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

where is the boogie man


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2007, 12:24 PM~9203823
> *where is the boogie man
> *


DONT TRIP POTATOE CHIPPPNNN .. DARRYLS OUT THERE WITH THE PINK EL CO ... READY TO SERVE THAT ASSSSS................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2007, 12:24 PM~9203823
> *where is the boogie man
> *


WHERE WERE YOU AT LIL AL .... ANOTHER NO SHOW ..... I UNDERSTAND 102 INCHES AND COMING BACK DOWN AINT NO JOKE .... DARRYL SERVIN MO FOS IN THAT PINK EL CO .... COME GET SOME ..... TEAM ALL STARS , D&J HYDRAULICS , AND HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS CALLING OUT EVERYONE .......... :biggrin:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin: great show comfort thanks for the great show.......connected cc had a good time and will continue to support as many events as we can..... :biggrin: the cutty took 2nd in mild 80s....not 2 bad :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

tell me where and when;;;


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2007, 07:31 PM~9206087
> *tell me where and when;;;
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*THE SHOW WAS COOL*, I CAME BACK A 2ND PLACE TROPHY :biggrin: BUT THE TUSTIN P.D. NEEDS TO FUCKIN RELAX. THEY FUCKIN STARTED SWEATING THE HOMIE AS SOON AS WE ROLLED UP, THERE WAS TO MANY COPS THERE :thumbsdown:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics of the show


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2007, 08:55 PM~9206666
> *any pics of the show
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373340


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 11 2007, 08:47 PM~9206621
> *THE SHOW WAS COOL, I CAME BACK A 2ND PLACE TROPHY :biggrin:  BUT  THE TUSTIN P.D. NEEDS TO FUCKIN RELAX.  THEY FUCKIN STARTED SWEATING THE HOMIE AS SOON AS WE ROLLED UP, THERE WAS TO MANY COPS THERE :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah from what i seen cops where no joke


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 08:28 PM~9206891
> *yeah from what i seen cops where no joke
> *


good thing i didnt go i would hav got a ticket :angry:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 08:01 PM~9206706
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373340
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: i was gonna make one too...but fuck it..everyone post up there pics in there


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2007, 06:31 PM~9206087
> *tell me where and when;;;
> *


 :nono: :nono: you dont want that


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 08:28 PM~9206891
> *yeah from what i seen cops where no joke
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

thanx for the support cops can eat a dick though


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR COMIN OUT AND SUPPORTING THE EVENT!


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

NO KIDDING, WHEN I LEFT MY WIFE WAS SAYING WHY HAVE A SHOW AND HAVE A COP ON A BIKE IN THE MIDDLE LANE WAITING FOR YOU,I WAS ROLLING OUT LIFTED AND DROPPED MY CAR DOWN ONCE I HIT THE STREET WHEN SHE TOLD ME.
BUT ITS TUSTIN, HAVE YOUR SHOW, BUT WERE GONNA GET YA WHEN WE SEE YA TYPE OF FEELING.
NICE TO HAVE COPS WALKING THE SHOW TO KEEP THE PEACE BUT RELAX WITH THE CARS.
BUT THEN IT'S YOUR AS IN ANYONES DUMBASS FAULT THOUGH FOR HOPPING ON THE WAY OUT AND EXPECT NOT TO GET BUSTED.....AT ANY SHOW.

NEXT TIME I HAVE SOME ASSHOLE PARK NEXT TO ME OR NEAR ME BLASTING THEIR 27 SPEAKERS WITH ALL THE BASE,I AM TAKING MY BAT TO THE SPEAKERS.
THAT NEEDS TO BE CONTROLLED MORE.PLAY IT FOR A MINUTE TO SHOW SOMEONE,THEN TURN THAT CRAP OFF.


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Nov 11 2007, 06:36 PM~9205665
> *:biggrin: great show comfort thanks for the great show.......connected cc had a good time and will continue to support as many events as we can..... :biggrin:  the cutty took 2nd in mild 80s....not 2 bad  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for your support :biggrin:


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks to all the clubs for your support and help.....and cop's are cop's at least it was pretty smooth


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 11 2007, 05:37 PM~9205258
> *WHERE WERE YOU  AT LIL AL  ....  ANOTHER NO SHOW    .....  I UNDERSTAND  102 INCHES  AND COMING BACK DOWN  AINT NO JOKE ....  DARRYL SERVIN MO FOS IN THAT PINK EL CO  ....  COME GET SOME    .....    TEAM ALL STARS  , D&J  HYDRAULICS , AND HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS    CALLING OUT EVERYONE  ..........    :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. COME GET SOME THERES A VARIETY OF CARS WE GOT THEM ALL


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 09:28 PM~9206891
> *yeah from what i seen cops where no joke
> *


 :0


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 11 2007, 08:36 PM~9206952
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup: i was gonna make one too...but fuck it..everyone post up there pics in there
> *


hey do it anyway you might have something that the other guy didn't get, the more the merrier and so what if we see it twice that just more exposuer for some body they'll be happy


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey great show in Tustin, speaking for myself I go to a lot of shows in and out of town and I realy enjoyed my self, the people was cool, the cars was cool, and the bikes was off the hook, I had fun tring to keep the crowd hype while we wait for the hoppers to get ready, and I realy love the way every body was ready to shout out where they was from when I ran in the stands, much love and thanks to every body who was there to support the kids out there in Tustin MR.BUCK


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey trop[hy guy what did the pink elco do in the hop;;this is DIP'N,, PRESIDENT BIG AL


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 12 2007, 03:18 PM~9211425
> *hey trop[hy guy what did the pink elco do in the hop;;this is DIP'N,, PRESIDENT  BIG AL
> *


he did 85 :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

great show. i'll be here again next year hopefully i'll have my truck done.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 12 2007, 02:18 PM~9211425
> *hey trop[hy guy what did the pink elco do in the hop;;this is DIP'N,, PRESIDENT  BIG AL
> *


65" COME TRY IT :0


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE EVENT.WE ARE SORRY FOR THE COPS TRIPPING WE WISH THEY WOULD JUST LEFT PEOPLE ALONE.THE GENTE WAS JUST CHILLIN ENJOYING THEMSELVES LISTENING TO MR.BRENTON WOOD DOING HIS THING OR THE HOPPERS.ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE KIDS OF TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 12 2007, 08:10 PM~9213865
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE EVENT.WE ARE SORRY FOR THE COPS TRIPPING WE WISH THEY WOULD JUST LEFT PEOPLE ALONE.THE GENTE WAS JUST CHILLIN ENJOYING THEMSELVES LISTENING TO MR.BRENTON WOOD DOING HIS THING OR THE HOPPERS.ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE KIDS OF TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL.
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;NO ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ANSWER;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 12 2007, 08:02 PM~9214398
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;NO  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ANSWER;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHY
> *


you scared go to church oh yeah you were there on sunday my bad




who cares whut it does just pull up


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 12 2007, 03:18 PM~9211425
> *hey trop[hy guy what did the pink elco do in the hop;;this is DIP'N,, PRESIDENT  BIG AL
> *


I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS ANY TIME AND YOU ON YOUR OWN SWITCH HOMIE LET ME KNOW[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Tustin Show was OFF THE HOOK. My son Michael and myself had a blast. He did want Mad Mike's autograph but I guess will happen sometime in the future. Hey, Mr. Buck, can you hook it up. 

I would expect most of you saw me all over the place. I went around and tried to kick it with my peeps as much as I could. 

Koolaid did it up with the hop. If they'll let me have a hop at my show in June next year, I will for sure be giving you a hollar. 

Uniques, Goodtiimes, Sick Side and all the others that made this show a major success, my hat off to all you guys. Everyone treated me with great respect. I really appreciate it. 

Suave and the Wood sure did it up. Great entertainment...


Yeah, I was all over the place selling wristbands for Damien. Your generosity is certainly appreciated. I'm off to San Diego next weekend to the Nokturnal fundraising show. Anybody else going...

Just so that you all know, I spoke with Dwight of NRLA in length at the show. He's going to hook up with me for their next show so you guys can expect a better trophy. Dwight, give me a call....

Were'nt the Pachuco guys and ladies great. They sure do add an exciting element to the show. I'm going to try to get them to come to my show. I just love all those colors. 

Shot Callers did a great job with the bikes part of the show. Way to go!!!

Anyhow, I think everyhad a great time. I for sure will be at their next show.

Happy Holidays to all,

Victor "The Trophy Guy"  
310-938-9400


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT. GOOD TIMES, UNIQUES, SICKSIDE, AND SHOTCALLERS THANKS FOR ALL YOUR TIME AND EFFORT ANOTHER GREAT SHOW SORRY ABOUT THE COPS BUT WE DID IT ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW. THANKS TO BRENTON WOODS HE DID HIS THING AS USUAL. ZOOTSUIT THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME. YOU KNOW DISPITE HOW BAD THE COPS WERE WE WERE STILL ABLE TO HAVE A SHOW PLACES ARE GETTING SLIM TO HAVE A SHOW AND DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT A HOP BUT WE DID IT AND WE DID IT WITH CLASS, NO TROUBLE, AND WE HELPED ALOT OF LITTLE KIDS WHO WOULD HAVE BEEN WITHOUT ON CHRISTMAS. TO ME I DONT CARE WHAT I HAVE TO GO THROUGH COPS WHAT EVER WE DID OUR THING NO ONE CAN TAKE THAT AWAY FROM US. VICTOR THE THROPHY GUY CANT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THE MAN HE GOES WAY ABOVE THE CALL OF DUTY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!!!! LOWRIDING FOR LIFE


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 13 2007, 01:09 PM~9218628
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT. GOOD TIMES, UNIQUES, SICKSIDE, AND SHOTCALLERS THANKS FOR ALL YOUR TIME AND EFFORT ANOTHER GREAT SHOW SORRY ABOUT THE COPS BUT WE DID IT ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW. THANKS TO BRENTON WOODS HE DID HIS THING AS USUAL. ZOOTSUIT THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME. YOU KNOW DISPITE HOW BAD THE COPS WERE WE WERE STILL ABLE TO HAVE A SHOW PLACES ARE GETTING SLIM TO HAVE A SHOW AND DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT A HOP BUT WE DID IT AND WE DID IT WITH CLASS, NO TROUBLE, AND WE HELPED ALOT OF LITTLE KIDS WHO WOULD HAVE BEEN WITHOUT ON CHRISTMAS. TO ME I DONT CARE WHAT I HAVE TO GO THROUGH COPS WHAT EVER WE DID OUR THING NO ONE CAN TAKE THAT AWAY FROM US. VICTOR THE THROPHY GUY CANT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THE MAN HE GOES WAY ABOVE THE CALL OF DUTY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!!!! LOWRIDING FOR LIFE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AND THANKS TO ALL THE VETERANS WHO SUFFERED SO WE COULD HAVE FREEDOM TO DO WHAT WE WANT


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

MR BUCK THANKS AGAIN THE NLRA ALWAYS OUT TO SUPPORT THE KIDS ANGEL BABY MR ROMEO DJ SOL DJ MIKE THANK U ALL COUDNT HAVE DONE IT WITH OUT YOU GUYS KOOL AIDE MAD MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

GREAT SHOW, GOOD PEOPLE, NO B.S.

THANKS FOR CUTTING IT SHORT. SHOWS NEED TO BE FROM 10-3PM BUT IT WAS NICE TO BEAT THE THE SUN FROM GOING DOWN.

THANKS TO VIC FOR DOING THE TROPHIES.

SUAVE WAS GOOD,BUT IF I WANTED TO PUT ON A SELENA CD MY WIFE COULD HAVE BROUGHT IT FROM HOME. OTHER THAN THAT THE MUSIC WAS GOOD FROM THEM.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just a couple of pictures from the Tustin Show...
*
A little bit of Suave*









*The Trophy Guy with Pachuco Robert and friend*








*The Whole Pachuco crew....*








*Brenton still has it ... autographing a young fan's shirt...*








*The Trophy Guy with the man Wood*








*Finish it off with more Suave*









Enjoy.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 12 2007, 08:02 PM~9214398
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;NO  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ANSWER;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHY
> *


I HAVE YOUR ANSWER IM THE OWNER COME FIND OUT :0 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: hno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u got it buddy so start charging ur battery, cause it ain't going to be nice;; i am geting with big fish now so we can have the hop off on flim;;ok;;got it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; sunday the 25;u can pick the spot'''


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Nov 12 2007, 12:12 PM~9210235
> *I realy love the way every body was ready to shout out where they was from when I ran in the standsMR.BUCK
> *




ay i was trying to give a shout out but NOOO u looked the other way :nosad:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 13 2007, 08:13 PM~9222105
> *u got it buddy so start charging ur battery, cause it ain't going to be nice;; i am geting with big fish now so we can have the hop off on flim;;ok;;got it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  sunday the 25;u can pick the spot'''
> *


*TO LONG LETS DO THIS TOMORROW HOMIE*


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by comfort_@Nov 13 2007, 12:26 PM~9218791
> *MR BUCK THANKS AGAIN THE NLRA ALWAYS OUT TO SUPPORT THE KIDS ANGEL BABY MR ROMEO DJ SOL DJ MIKE THANK U ALL COUDNT HAVE DONE IT WITH OUT YOU GUYS KOOL AIDE MAD MIKE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man you guys are very much welcome, but at the same time I would like to thank you for having me as your (HOST) and hope that you would do it again. P.S I would also like to thank the PERFORMERS that came out and gave a show while we wait for the hoppers to get ready


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 13 2007, 07:50 PM~9222423
> *ay i was trying to give a shout out but NOOO u looked the other way :nosad:
> *


Please no that I did not try to miss you, but there was just to many people to get to every body, maybe next time or maybe you can come to one of my up coming shows and I can shout you out. PEACE LOVE ONE.


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave: :angel:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Nov 13 2007, 01:39 PM~9218895
> *GREAT SHOW, GOOD PEOPLE, NO B.S.
> 
> THANKS FOR CUTTING IT SHORT. SHOWS NEED TO BE FROM 10-3PM BUT IT WAS NICE TO BEAT THE THE SUN FROM GOING DOWN.
> ...


 :thumbsup: I'm with you on that


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Nov 13 2007, 11:49 PM~9223784
> *Please no that I did not try to miss you, but there was just to many people to get to every body, maybe next time or maybe you can come to one of my up coming shows and I can shout you out. PEACE LOVE ONE.
> *



whens your show


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 13 2007, 08:13 PM~9222105
> *u got it buddy so start charging ur battery, cause it ain't going to be nice;; i am geting with big fish now so we can have the hop off on flim;;ok;;got it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  sunday the 25;u can pick the spot'''
> *


haaha ha for what you gonna cry like a big ass baby like when i broke your ass off after the long beach show 97 inches and now darrel has the car!!! :0 :0 :0 homeboy you in big trouble :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 even nene cant help that ass!!!! :0 :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE CARS AT THE SHOW? ENOUGH OF THE GRASS HOPPER TALK,WHO BEAT WHO,HOW HIGH, WHO CAN BREAK THEIR CAR THE FASTET, WHO'S WHEELS STICK OUT THE MOST.....HAHAHA
LET'S GET BACK TO THE SHOW....... ANYMORE PHOTOS OUT THERE?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Nov 15 2007, 09:02 AM~9233506
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THE CARS AT THE SHOW? ENOUGH OF THE GRASS HOPPER TALK,WHO BEAT WHO,HOW HIGH, WHO CAN BREAK THEIR CAR THE FASTET, WHO'S WHEELS STICK OUT THE MOST.....HAHAHA
> LET'S GET BACK TO THE SHOW....... ANYMORE PHOTOS OUT THERE?
> *


THEY UNDER POST YOUR RIDES


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373340


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: GREAT PICTURES I CAME OUT IN ONE EVEN :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOJO_@Nov 16 2007, 01:03 PM~9242546
> *:biggrin: GREAT PICTURES I CAME OUT IN ONE EVEN  :wave:
> *


 in which one


----------



## FLOJO (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 16 2007, 06:56 PM~9244851
> *in which one
> *


I'M WALKING BEHIND THE BABY BLUE CAR IT'S LIKE THE THIRD CAR ON THE PICTURES


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

which picture cuz there is more than one


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 13 2007, 07:13 PM~9222105
> *u got it buddy so start charging ur battery, cause it ain't going to be nice;; i am geting with big fish now so we can have the hop off on flim;;ok;;got it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  sunday the 25;u can pick the spot'''
> *


make sure you show up and we can do it you pick the spot so you can be their on time :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds good to me;;;;;


----------

